# [H] SM, Guard [W] £



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

Having sold off a good bunch of Tyrannids, I've now got SM and IG to offload.

So here's the list (for the open ones, I've taken the wrapping off, opened the box, gone "I'll build that later" and closed the box, so all on sprues and unpainted):

IG:

Sealed
3 * Cadian Command Squad (47-09) [99 12 01 05 036]
1 * Cadian Battleforce (47-20) [99 12 01 05 025] { 20 troops, 3 Heavy Weapons, Leman Russ}
5 * Cadian Shock Troops (47-17) [99 12 01 05 008] {older 20 troop versions}
1 * Valkyrie (47-10) [99 12 01 05 038]
1 * Imperial Guard Sentinel (47-12) [99 12 01 05 035]
1 * Leman Russ (47-06) [99 12 01 05 011]
1 * Shadowsword (47-25) [99 12 01 05 034]

Open 
1 * Leman Russ (47-06) [99 12 01 05 048]
1 * Manticore (47-13) [99 12 01 05 049]
1 * Demolisher (42-11) [99 12 01 05 045]
1 * Basilisk (47-08) [99 12 01 05 015]

SM:

Sealed
1 * Techmarine w Servitors (48-81) [99 81 01 01 014]

Open
1 * Space Marine MegaForce (48-98) [99 12 01 01 081] {Assault Squad, Dreadnought, 20 SM, 5 Scouts, Rhino, Predator}
1 * Predator (48-23) [99 12 01 01 062]

Happy to deliver if you're local (roughly 50 miles of East London). Will do parcels if required, but you will need to pay the postage in addition to the cost of the figures.


----------

